# NEWBIE: Fasttech



## Idrees (17/9/14)

Hi guys

New to the forum but have been vaping twisp for quite some time now. The battery on my twisp died so I decided to go with something else and made a big NEWBIE mistake, I ordered two VS II's from fasttech without realizing they could be fake. Do you guys think theres any danger in using these batteries or would I be fine ?

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Riaz (17/9/14)

hi @Idrees and welcome to the forum

yes you are correct, they are probably fake

that being said, ive bought numerous amounts of hardware from them, and not a single issue.

the batteries will be safe to use so not to worry

FT also offers a guarantee on their stock, so you covered there as well.

all the best and enjoy your time on the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Idrees (17/9/14)

Riaz said:


> hi @Idrees and welcome to the forum
> 
> yes you are correct, they are probably fake
> 
> ...


Thanks so much @Riaz, that gives me some peace of mind.


----------



## Silver (17/9/14)

Idrees said:


> Thanks so much @Riaz, that gives me some peace of mind.


 
Yip, @Idrees, if they are fake, they probably will still work - maybe just not as well and not for as long as the original.
Who knows, it may work very well for you.
But it should be safe enough to use without a problem.

Enjoy and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Yiannaki (18/9/14)

Idrees said:


> Hi guys
> 
> New to the forum but have been vaping twisp for quite some time now. The battery on my twisp died so I decided to go with something else and made a big NEWBIE mistake, I ordered two VS II's from fasttech without realizing they could be fake. Do you guys think theres any danger in using these batteries or would I be fine ?
> 
> Thanks in advanced


Welcome @Idrees

Sorry to hear about your twisp battery bud. 

Like the guys said, you should be just fine with your fast tech order.

If you're ever unsure about any other future purchases, or anything for that matter, don't hesitate to ask for advice.

We have a great bunch of people on this forum who have a great deal of experience and are always eager to help.

Enjoy! and happy vaping


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

Yip, Fasttech calls them "Style" to show it is not the real deal, but as said above, you mostly get good value for your money. Just the waiting time that gets one down.


----------



## Idrees (18/9/14)

Thanks so much guys, I was really worried after I purchased and realized that it could be fake, at least now i can vape in peace.
What tank do you guys recommend using with this type of battery ? I'm looking at getting a bit more vapour than the twisp if possible.


----------



## Riaz (18/9/14)

Idrees said:


> Thanks so much guys, I was really worried after I purchased and realized that it could be fake, at least now i can vape in peace.
> What tank do you guys recommend using with this type of battery ? I'm looking at getting a bit more vapour than the twisp if possible.


well you have quite a few options @Idrees 

i would recommend these:

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10004861/1604507-authentic-evod-bottom-coil-clearomizer-1-5ml

with a couple of spare coils here: http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10004696/1387600-evod-electronic-cigarettes-atomizer-heating-core

or you could go with this:

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10004861/1651404-authentic-mini-protank-3-dual-coil-clearomizer

with spare coils here: http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...entic-dual-coil-unit-for-kanger-clearomizer-5

personally, i would say go for the mini protank 3

its an awesome little machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

Yip, the mPT3 or the mini Aerotank or the mini Aspire Nautilus will all do. There seems to be a preference for the mini Aspire Nautilus (mAN) on the forum, which I concur with. All of these should be available from most local retailers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (18/9/14)

Andre said:


> All of these should be available from most local retailers.


 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^ This.

I don't see the point in using Fast(slow?)tech, when most of what you want is available locally. You can go into their stores and view the product and speak to them about it. Or, if you're too far from a store, then order online from them. Shouldn't take more than two days to get to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Idrees (18/9/14)

Thanks so much guys, I will definitely be doing some reading on the forums before i make my final choice on the tank.
You guys have been awesome with all the help, thanks for the advice.
I will update as soon as i choose the correct tank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/14)

Can't go wrong with the Nautilus Mini


----------



## Idrees (18/9/14)

Hi @BumbleBee , I have been reading through the reviews on the Mini Nautilus and it seems that i should most probably be going in that direction.

Thanks to all for such welcoming and quick responses, this is the best forum I've ever joined !!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (18/9/14)

As I'm not local, I have to order from FT. The coils I have in mind are KWX10 Protank coils and I have a Protank 2.
They look the same but will they fit?


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (19/9/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> As I'm not local, I have to order from FT. The coils I have in mind are KWX10 Protank coils and I have a Protank 2.
> They look the same but will they fit?


Bump.


----------



## Andre (19/9/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> As I'm not local, I have to order from FT. The coils I have in mind are KWX10 Protank coils and I have a Protank 2.
> They look the same but will they fit?


From what I could gleam from the discussions there - yes they would probably fit. You can, however, also get authentic coils from FT: http://www.fasttech.com/products/1425902


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/9/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Bump.


 
@Johnny2Puffs , it looks like it should be a fit.
Looking at the Kangertech US Site , the following are grouped together for a replacement pack under '*Evod / Protank 2 / Mini Protank 2/ Unitank heating coil 5pcs*' on the linked page. You might just want to check the specific resistance you want.

Fasttech also have the pucker Kangertech ones, or so they claim - just do a search for 'Authentic Protank Clearomizer'. The two or so bucks difference in price should be worth it to rather opt for the better quality ones.

[Edit] Ah, I see @Andre responded already

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (19/9/14)

Thanks guys. On further thought, I should rather opt for the authentic ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## raymond (21/9/14)

This guy just convinced me!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## raymond (24/9/14)

RIGHT, My Nautilus is on THEE way from VapeKing, along with some Grape Soda and Wicks Liquid.
COME ON COURIER SERVICE!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

